# Dellwood Hunting Lodge....Emanuel County



## SGHunter (Dec 23, 2011)

Have hunting lodge for lease year round.  If you have a club with members and 
need a wonderful place to hunt, this is the place. Full facilities and outdoor intertainment.

Dellwood Hunting Lodge is located approximately seven miles north of Swainsboro, Georgia or 20 miles south of Louisville Georgia on U.S. #1 highway, in a secluded rustic setting.

We offer excellent hunting and fishing in well managed forest, with well maintained ponds.

Our facilities has over 15 food plots with 25 stands. . 

Plan followed by State Biologist, ASCS Office and Forestry Department.

Being a member of the Quality Deer Management, we are dedicated to promoting a high quality deer herd and wildlife habitat.

.
You will find great Deer Hunting, on our property here at Dellwood Hunting Lodge to be a Turkey Hunters Paradise. Excellent fishing is offered in four well maintained ponds totaling nearly thirty acres. These are well stocked with native bass and bream. 5 Duck ponds available.

The Lodge is a beautifully restored old barn built before the civil war. It is fully equipped with a kitchen, bar, pool table, central heat and air, satellite TV and a large gathering room. 

The bunk house has twelve separate bedrooms with two full bathrooms, washer and dryer. All rooms are decorated with a wild life theme and all rooms have central heat and air. The Bunk House also provides you with a sitting area so you can catch up with your buddies about the days events.

ADVANTAGES 

2200 Square foot club house

12 bedroom bunk house with 2 full baths

8 miles to Swainsboro Golf Course and Airport

1 mile to Southeast National Fox Hunting Club

1500 acres Prime Hunting and Fishing land

25 Deer Stands

4 Ponds fully stocked with Bream, Bass and Catfish

Feed plots for Deer, Quail, Dove and Turkey

Skeet shooting over pond

Fine Cooking and Eating Facilities

Pines and Hardwood trees 

 If members wish can have Phesant and Dove shoots for members and non members twice a year for additional fee. These shoots have previous been the highlight of the year.

FACILITIES


Bunk house -12 rooms,  each member can pick his or her secure room. Some rooms have single beds, some with twin beds, and 1 or 2 has bunk beds, 2 full baths and sitting room.
 1 house with 3 bedrooms, 2 baths, living and dinning with fireplace, Kitchen area stove and refrigerator, heat and air,  has a deck and a shed on back of house for boat and 4 wheeler's. 
1 house has 2 bed rooms, living area with kitchen stove and refrigerator, 1 bath.  Window air condition and heat. Has front porch facing pond.  Has shed on back of house for 4 wheeler's. 

Dellwood Hunting Lodge is a very peaceful place, surrounded by ponds, pines and hardwood...Its a wonderful place to hunt and fish and let the world pass you by. Sit out on the porch and hear the sounds of nature.

Jack Mason 803-827-3901
e-mail - namason40@aol.com


----------

